# Individually crafted Kindle Cases by Joe V. Leather (Official)



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

My name is Joe V. Jr. and along with my father Joe V. Sr. we are the founders of Joe V. Leather. We are known for our unique designs on leather, and recently started applying some of our most popular leather wallet designs on Kindle Covers. All of our kindle sleeves are individually made by us in the U.S.A. using nothing but quality material.

Please keep posted to this thread as we will be posting updates of upcoming products and designs. We will also share our latest discount codes with you which will grant you between 10% - 25% off any product of ours.

We would appreciate any and all of your feedback on our designs and styles. Please share your thoughts with us.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the snaps are a very bad idea. Pinpoint pressure can break the Kindle's screen. Pushing down on the snap against the screen is very likely going to break it at some point.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

That a great observation, that is one of the things we were debating. At first we thought of using Velcro but just did not like the overall look and it's grip tends to wear down. We recently made an adjustment to this by which we are going to use a zipper instead of the flap with the snap hence reducing the pressure on the screen. 

Thanks for the feedback, really appreciate it.. this is what we wanted to hear.

-J


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Velcro is horrid.... I prefer a magnetic closure, myself; and no, a magnet will not hurt the Kindle. A simple tongue and loop closure is nice as well.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

that's exactly what we ordered and is coming this coming week. We are going to play with them and see how neat they fit into this design and if the closure is not to bulky.

thanks, -J



pidgeon92 said:


> Velcro is horrid.... I prefer a magnetic closure, myself; and no, a magnet will not hurt the Kindle. A simple tongue and loop closure is nice as well.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

We also like the idea of the tongue and loop just trying to see how I would place it without conflicting with the design. That is the thing with most of our pieces we want to preserve most if not all of the surface for our designs. Guess only in a perfect world. hehehehehe



pidgeon92 said:


> Velcro is horrid.... I prefer a magnetic closure, myself; and no, a magnet will not hurt the Kindle. A simple tongue and loop closure is nice as well.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I like your designs. They offer something more masculine for the guys. Most of the options available are on the feminine side.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are really nice looking.  Can you give us an idea of price?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks MAGreen, we try to come up with designs that are fitting for both men and women of all styles.



MAGreen said:


> I like your designs. They offer something more masculine for the guys. Most of the options available are on the feminine side.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks spotmom, it's good to hear when someone likes our work.

Retail price is currently set at $68.00. Entire piece is hand made from genuine veg tan leather. Designs are hand drawn onto the leather, exterior is then aged with leather dye.

We also monogram each piece with initials of your choice.

-J



spotsmom said:


> Those are really nice looking. Can you give us an idea of price?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice! I agree that the snap looks dangerous. I'll be looking forward to seeing your new designs.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Hudsonam,

thanks, new design is completed .. I will be posting up either later tonight or early tomorrow morning. We are also going with magnets for closure setting.

-J



hudsonam said:


> Very nice! I agree that the snap looks dangerous. I'll be looking forward to seeing your new designs.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Just came out with a new Kindle Leather Case. Slim, secure, and practical to use. No metal snaps. Let me know what you think. Believe we have a winner here.


































Please share your thoughts and opinions we really like to hear them.

Thanks, -J
p.s. http://www.etsy.com/listing/67086283/kindle-3g-stand-leather-case-kin-stan


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

It looks really nice but does it fold back flat?


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah you fold it back flat the leather is molded so it can lay flat and or curve (stand)



booknut said:


> It looks really nice but does it fold back flat?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The sleeves are absolutely GORGEOUS, and I am very interested in ordering one, especially the Japanese flag.  However, like others have expressed, my concern is the snap closure which would put undo pressure on the Kindle screen.  I will await to hear if your company comes up with an alternative way for the sleeve to stay secure.  Beautiful designs and just from the pictures I can see the workmanship is top notch.  Look forward to more information on these.  Thanks for keeping us updated Joe.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Chilady1, it's really nice to hear when someone appreciates our work. We are awaiting some magnets that we ordered last week which should get to us today no later than tomorrow and we are going to play with them .. going to replace the snaps and see how the magnets work. If all goes well with this new design we are going to go live with it, a which time I will let you know.

-J



chilady1 said:


> The sleeves are absolutely GORGEOUS, and I am very interested in ordering one, especially the Japanese flag. However, like others have expressed, my concern is the snap closure which would put undo pressure on the Kindle screen. I will await to hear if your company comes up with an alternative way for the sleeve to stay secure. Beautiful designs and just from the pictures I can see the workmanship is top notch. Look forward to more information on these. Thanks for keeping us updated Joe.


----------

